# Any one heard of a Niemeyer rake?



## Will 400m (Aug 1, 2011)

I have been on the look out for a new rake and found this not to far away. NIEMEYER TWIN 745VS Rakes/Tedders For Sale At TractorHouse.com
It looks like it will cover alot more ground than the NH 56 rake i had been barrowing. Any thoughts would be great. Any idea on H.P.? Also I found a manule online http://www.krone-na.com/KN-NOM-10.pdf that says its made by or for krone any thoughts on that. Thanks for any help or advice.


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

I've never heard of them before but there are a lot of them in Denmark and France for sale according to my google search results. It looks like it is distributed through Krone, talk to your local Krone dealer and see what they have to say about it.


----------



## stickney farm (Jan 17, 2011)

krone i think bought out niemeyer. You can see krone rakes that are built identical to that one just with green paint. i know someone that has a niemeyer tedder and says he has no problem getting parts through his krone dealer


----------



## grouchy (Sep 19, 2009)

Niemeyer used to build good implements. I don't think they are distributed in the US by Krone any longer. I would check the condition of the cam tracks as they are open. The new rakes have enclosed cam tracks. The open tracks are require maintenance and can be damaged. Probably expensive to replace.


----------

